
Join Our Board: Companies Hotly Pursue New Wave of Women in Tech - e15ctr0n
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/30/technology/join-our-board-companies-hotly-pursue-new-wave-of-women-in-tech.html
======
rick_perez
I feel like this is actually a disservice to intelligent women in tech.

Instead of basing it on talent, many of these companies just want a token
woman to virtue signal to the rest of the valley that they are diverse.

Talent is all that really matters, regardless of your race or gender.

Update: Heh. It figures that fighting for equality would get a down vote.

